# Finished renovating my 4ft enclosure. Now what?



## xXFlying (Jul 21, 2019)

I recently decided to do my own work on my enclosure but now i have a problem... what do i put in it? I know ive limited my self abit with the substrate or so ive been told but what would you guys do with it now?


----------



## Bl69aze (Jul 21, 2019)

if you wanted something a little different, i'd put a basking light in that outputs UV and a Basking rock, preferable a large one, and add either some small dragons like central netteds or red barreds, and change the sand to red desert sand, itd be good for a trio of either species

or you can def put a python in it or small monitor, if you add a bit more hiding space


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 21, 2019)

you did it back to front. You're supposed to build the enclosure to suit the animal you want to put in there


----------



## Ryan-James (Jul 22, 2019)

With more upright branches/sapling lengths and less hides you could probs raise some juvenile Boyd's or angle heads on that substrate.
Peat or coir tends to be fairly dusty unless you keep it moist, the dust may lead to respiratory or eye problems down the track, if the enclosure was half the size I would say maybe a tarantula.
Young water dragons may do well in that but I would set it up differently, swap that sub with astro turf or newspaper and that will open up to more species being housed in that suitably.
Good luck and post it up again when you have something in there.


----------



## xXFlying (Jul 22, 2019)

Ryan-James said:


> With more upright branches/sapling lengths and less hides you could probs raise some juvenile Boyd's or angle heads on that substrate.
> Peat or coir tends to be fairly dusty unless you keep it moist, the dust may lead to respiratory or eye problems down the track, if the enclosure was half the size I would say maybe a tarantula.
> Young water dragons may do well in that but I would set it up differently, swap that sub with astro turf or newspaper and that will open up to more species being housed in that suitably.
> Good luck and post it up again when you have something in there.


will do! thanks for the suggestions. I move houses this friday and i think once i do im going to change the substrate and get a water dragon. Ive been wanting one for a while so i think that might be what i get. If not ill keep looking around for other things to put in


----------

